# [emerge] Comment retrouver les messages des ebuilds (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'avoue que lorsque j'emerge un ebuild avec un lot de dépendances, il m'est difficile voire impossible de retenir / noter / réaliser les indications données à la fin de chaque ebuild emergé ...

Et comme je ne doute pas de l'intérêt que je dois porter à ces messages, je voudrais taper une commande par ebuild qui me rappelle le message que j'ai loupé pour pouvoir le comprendre et intervenir.

J'ai essayé :

```
# eselect news list
```

Mais cela ne donne qu'une liste restreinte de messages de type "news" également importants certes mais qui ne sont pas ceux des ebuilds.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 29, 2012 5:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

amha, cela se trouve autour de :

```
# emerge --info [--end-message] atom
```

Je cherche ... ...

```
# emerge --verbose [--fake] atom
```

C'est bête, mais quand t'es mis dans un océan, t'as du mal à trouver un poisson bien précis !

----------

## boozo

'alute

En fait il y a beaucoup plus simple et surtout plus confortable : il faut au préalable définir a minima quelques variables dans ton make.conf concernant les fameux elog dont tu parles (cf. section logging features dans le handbook gentoo et man portage, emerge, make.conf si besoin  :Wink:  )

```
PORT_LOGDIR

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM
```

Ensuite, installer un viewer qui parsera les messages -> elogv est un bon client mais il y en a d'autres.

----------

## pti-rem

Une fois les modifications faites dans le make.conf et le lecteur installé, il me faut éventuellement ré-émerger tout mes paquets si je souhaite avoir leurs messages respectifs disponibles dans le lecteur ?! Ou alors laisser cours au fil des prochains emerge pour disposer de leurs messages au fur et à mesure ...

Je suis bien content, c'est d'une grande aide pour les débutants de pouvoir avoir les messages des ebuilds à disposition ; cela permet d'avoir réellement une lecture par ebuild sur la suite pouvant être donnée à la configuration.

Merci "Maître" !

----------

## boozo

Oulah ! non non y'a aucune supériorité. Ta phrase précédente est déjà bien largement suffisante en guise de remerciement   :Smile: 

Et pis c'est pas seulement _vital_ pour les débutants je te confirme. On va quelquefois trop vite avec l'habitude et de temps en temps *hop* on se met dans les choux ^^  

Sinon pour ta question : à ma connaissance non, les fichiers seront peuplés dès lors au fils du temps ; à chaque installation ou màj d'un package qui génèrera des elog. Tu peux évidement faire un -e @world mais bon... là c'est vraiment du zèle (oué je sais que tous le monde à des i5-7 avec 4/6Go de ram mais "avant" fallait une semaine pour un world alors on évitait autant que possible surtout pour ce genre de truc  :Laughing:  )

Et je ne crois pas avoir jamais vu de script pour les régénérer a postériori car le plus souvent, on met cela en place dès le début sur gentoo mais après c'est peut-être une petite fonctionnalité a implémenter (i.e. construire une regexp et de jouer à coups de grep et de sed sur le(s) emerge.log pour sortir qqch d'exploitable à ce sujet).

D'ailleurs maintenant que j'en parle, de mémoire TGL avait pondu un script à une époque où ces outils n'étaient pas encore au top, tu devrais faire quelques recherches du côté de portlog-info... devrait faire ce que tu désires si mes souvenir sont bon   :Wink: 

Edit: Au fait, tu penseras à ajouter un (Résolu) à la fin de ton titre pour nos conventions ? par avance merci 

----------

## pti-rem

Oups ! c'était un jeu de mot excessif en effet sur ton status d'advocate.

Je passe en (résolu)

----------

